# Cherry burl dye



## Rustburger (Nov 13, 2020)

Has anyone tried to dye cherry burl either single or double dye? What were the results?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 13, 2020)

@The100road

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 13, 2020)

@Sprung


----------



## The100road (Nov 13, 2020)

I don’t think I’ve tried cherry burl. I’d image that it wouldn’t take color very well. Most of the cherry burl I have is pretty dense.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 13, 2020)

Rustburger said:


> Has anyone tried to dye cherry burl either single or double dye? What were the results?



I know it's not what you asked but. Leave it outside in the direct sun for a few days, or more, and you'll have all the color you want. Prior to finishing is best but depending on the finish, it can work afterwards too.


----------



## Rustburger (Nov 13, 2020)

I had noticed that no one seems to dye cherry burl but that might be for a very good reason. I have tried using black and that sorta accents the grain but not a lot more. 
If I try another color, I will post some pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 13, 2020)

I did a couple pieces, but only because someone was adamant I dye their burl pieces for them. It turned out just as I expected it would - it looked like crud. It's dense enough that it won't absorb much resin, thus won't take on much color.

That job was the last time I ever dyed someone's own blanks for them. What many don't realize is that if you want to dye your blanks, wood selection is a HUGE part of the process. Woods light in color that will take on a lot of resin are what you want for dyeing and you're not changing the color of the wood, but rather adding to it - so darker woods, or denser woods that won't take on much resin are out.

Boxelder Burl, Horse Chestnut Burl, and Buckeye Burl were my favorites to dye. Curly/figured versions of the same woods were also good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rustburger (Nov 13, 2020)

Sprung said:


> I did a couple pieces, but only because someone was adamant I dye their burl pieces for them. It turned out just as I expected it would - it looked like crud. It's dense enough that it won't absorb much resin, thus won't take on much color.
> 
> That job was the last time I ever dyed someone's own blanks for them. What many don't realize is that if you want to dye your blanks, wood selection is a HUGE part of the process. Woods light in color that will take on a lot of resin are what you want for dyeing and you're not changing the color of the wood, but rather adding to it - so darker woods, or denser woods that won't take on much resin are out.
> 
> Boxelder Burl, Horse Chestnut Burl, and Buckeye Burl were my favorites to dye. Curly/figured versions of the same woods were also good.


Yeah, when I used black it only gave the wood an aged look.


----------



## Rustburger (Nov 13, 2020)

JerseyHighlander said:


> I know it's not what you asked but. Leave it outside in the direct sun for a few days, or more, and you'll have all the color you want. Prior to finishing is best but depending on the finish, it can work afterwards too.


Might be the best option for sure


----------

